# Embarc resale



## Tradetimes (Jan 6, 2021)

I am looking to add embarc points to my timeshare. 

If i buy some resale, can i use points with Interval or other exchange compagnie ?


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2021)

If you have an II membership, you can deposit a 7 day reservation into II and exchange within the II system.  BUT you must have an independent membership in II. 


			
				TUG advice article said:
			
		

> Club Intrawest also has an association with Interval International. You can reserve a Sunday week at three of their locations ( Whistler, Palm Desert and Tremblant) and deposit it into II.


----------



## cd5 (Jan 22, 2021)

You can now get a membership and exchange with any company you wish by making a 1-week reservation at Embarc and then depositing it with that company. Interval is currently offering Embarc members discounted membership fees (3 years for $99usd for basic level) in order to keep their clientèle. Resale points don't allow you to join/use Extraordinary Escapes which now has DEX (Destination Xchange) as it's exchange partner.


----------



## tmharris09 (Jan 28, 2021)

Tradetimes said:


> I am looking to add embarc points to my timeshare.
> 
> If i buy some resale, can i use points with Interval or other exchange compagnie ?



{{EDITED by moderator   Sorry but you can not post a for sale ad in this area of TUG}}

Thanks,


----------



## Tradetimes (Jan 28, 2021)

I send you pv message


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cd5 (Jan 30, 2021)

We have a face group group for Embarc Owners and once one is a member, you can join the sister "ADS" group which is specifically for buying/selling/renting points. There's lots of members offering points and we also explain how to go about doing the transaction.
Group is at:  www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners

Chantal


----------

